# CPT for manip and pinning of PIP/DIP contracture HELP!



## littlelora (Jan 9, 2017)

Looking for help with this one. Im leaning toward 26123, but lost on the pinning? ANy help is appreciated! Ive attached the op note also.


----------



## littlelora (Jan 11, 2017)

anyone able to help me out on this one?


----------



## fish4codes (Jan 12, 2017)

I am a new coder in a practice of hand surgeons ONLY... so I found your thread interesting and wanted to see what I found. I came up with the 26123 also, but unsure on the pinning - I ran across this following 2010 article from Supercoder - hope this helps! 

Orthopedic Coding Alert
Reader Questions: Apply Dupuytren’s Codes to PIP Pinning

- Published on Mon, May 31, 2010

Question: The surgeon completed multiple fasciotomies on the patient's right hand and pinned the PIP (proximal interphalangeal) joint of two fingers to maintain extension. How should we code the pinning since the surgeon did this because of severe Dupuytren contractures instead of fractures?

Oregon Subscriber

Answer: Code the procedure as you would any other Dupuytren procedure: report 26123 (Fasciectomy, partial palmar with release of single digit including proximal interphalangeal joint, with or without Z-plasty, other local tissue rearrangement, or skin grafting [includes obtaining graft]) for the first finger and +26125 (... each additional digit [List separately in addition to code for primary procedure]) for the second. You won't code separately for the pinning, as it's included in the overall procedure.


----------



## littlelora (Jan 13, 2017)

Pretty interesting! Thank you for the article!


----------

